# ID please



## fromroswell (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi guys, I have a serra that I would like to get a posative ID on please. Your help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

S. Rhombeus


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...looks like a rhom to me also.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Going with rhom from that picture. What type of rhom, we would need to at least know the origins (what river it came from).


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks like a real nice rhom to me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

See here 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=85762


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> looks like a real nice rhom to me
> [snapback]1134274[/snapback]​


looks well :nod:


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

everyones answer. He looks awsome btw


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks like a vinny rhom to me


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ID complete

Closed.


----------

